# St Ives, English?



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone seen that advert for a new tv programme, Beach Cafe?  It's set in (quote) "St Ives, a very _English_ idyll"


----------



## Hollis (Apr 8, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Anyone seen that advert for a new tv programme, Beach Cafe?  It's set in (quote) "St Ives, a very _English_ idyll"



Well it is.. sounds like the TV programme makers are one step ahead of you..


Can't stand the place.. give us Redruth anyday..


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

St Ives is in England isn't it?


----------



## madzone (Apr 8, 2006)

No, I haven't seen that advert. Which side is it on?


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2006)

Probably due to the high percentage of Londoners there.

Just found it - its on channel 5 - you cant get channel 5 in my bit of cornwall, can you even watch it St Ives way?

Beach cafe

Do you have sky rowan?


----------



## rowan (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes I got Sky, terrible reception otherwise   
 I think the advert was on the Animal Planet channel but I don't know what channel the programme will be on.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2006)

I've eaten there!


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 9, 2006)

I was thinking about this, St Ives is all right really. Went about 3 years back and liked the beach and the old houses look nice in the sun. Yeah full of Londoners but hey I'm a tourist there too so can't moan. Walked the coast path about 10miles west, wonderful. 

Prefer it to Newquay!


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I've eaten there!


Did you have to remortgage your house first? It's sooooo expensive.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Did you have to remortgage your house first? It's sooooo expensive.


We went a few years ago before its hipness rating went through the roof. It was alright, but nothing special.

Besides, I don't like poncey eateries, so I doubt we'll ever be back.


----------



## eme (Apr 9, 2006)

Before there were loads of restaurants in St Ives it was the only place open out of season!


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

I've never been in - never been able to afford it. My next door neighbour goes there sometimes. You can't move for bloody eateries now. I like the one with the balcony (the Hub is it?) although I have serious issues with its frontage. They do an ace toasted goats cheese and pesto open sandwich with red onion marmalade (relish to peasants like me) for under a fiver.

Though I should be ashamed of myself and stick to pasties


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> They do an ace toasted goats cheese and pesto open sandwich with red onion marmalade (relish to peasants like me) for under a fiver.


Pop out and get us one, could you?

That sounds lush.


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Pop out and get us one, could you?
> 
> That sounds lush.


It is lush, I've just had to make myself a sarnie as the thought of it made me hungry


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved a fiver, tho.


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Saved a fiver, tho.


Pah! I'm made of money, me.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 9, 2006)

> last summer he fired 37 kitchen porters!


http://www.travelandliving.co.uk/ontv/april_06/beach_cafe/intro/index.shtml

Sounds like a nice bloke.  Not.





> with stunning views across St Ives Bay to Godrevy Lighthouse.


http://www.porthminstercafe.co.uk/pm_home.htm

Book now... while lighthouse lasts.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2006)

I know I'm a bit of a pleb when it comes to hoity-toity food, but I haven't the slightest clue what a Beetroot And Vanilla Cured Gravalax Of Salmon or a Grilled Turbot Troncon would look like.

But I know it would cost.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I know I'm a bit of a pleb when it comes to hoity-toity food, but I haven't the slightest clue what a Beetroot And Vanilla Cured Gravalax Of Salmon or a Grilled Turbot Troncon would look like.
> 
> But I know it would cost.


Shouldn't be a problem.  It sounds like the sort of thing that would be covered by your medical insurance.


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

> The Porthminster Café is a simple, unpretentious period building totally in keeping with the beautiful bay on which it stands. Sometimes the fishermen unload their catches on the beach and minutes later fresh black bream, squid and monkfish are skinned and filleted ready for the pan. It’s a simple scene but it’s the sort that stays in the memory of long lost Cornish summers…..




Pass me a bucket............



They might want to fire their researcher as the last time fish was landed onto Porthminster beach was in the 1890's when they were seine netting pilchards. And as for the period building it was more than likely a 40's toilet block.

Wankers


----------



## madzone (Apr 9, 2006)

I've just sent them a little message at travel & living 


I would like to query this statement made on your preview of 'Beach Cafe' :

_Sometimes the fishermen unload their catches on the beach and minutes later fresh black bream, squid and monkfish are skinned and filleted ready for the pan. It’s a simple scene but it’s the sort that stays in the memory of long lost Cornish summers….._


As fish has not been landed on Porthminster beach since the 1890's when pilchards were being seine netted I feel that you give a wholly misleading and unrealistic view of the town in which I live.  If you must overly romanticise could you at least do it within the realms of what is actually true. I would also draw your attention to the fact that the majority of the indigenous population do not consider themselves to be English but in fact Kernewek. As a duchy we are currently experiencing the worst housing crisis in many many years and programmes like this do nothing to dispel the myth that Kernow is no more than a playground for tourists and second home owners. This is a working town with year round residents who will not recognise the theme park you seem to imagine St Ives to be.
I look forward to watching the programme to see what other inaccuracies and misleading statements are made and if this write up is anything to go by I suspect you will be hearing from me again.


I had to split it into several messages as there were too many characters


----------



## rowan (Apr 9, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this, St Ives is all right really. Went about 3 years back and liked the beach and the old houses look nice in the sun. Yeah full of Londoners but hey I'm a tourist there too so can't moan. Walked the coast path about 10miles west, wonderful.
> 
> Prefer it to Newquay!




_Everywhere_ is better than Newquay


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 9, 2006)

My most vivid memory of St Ives is having an entire club full of people trying to kick shit out of me sometime back in the 70's. 

Has it got any better since?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 10, 2006)

edited because I decided I couldn't be bothered after all


----------

